# Too much bread for dubia?



## Snake_Eyes (Jul 21, 2007)

I've had my dubia colony going for 5 months now and they are producing like mad. I keep ground up dog food, ground cereal (cheerio's or kix) in with them at all times along with Fukers water gel and I throw in a half an apple once a week. Within the last couple weeks I have found that they LOVE whole wheat bread (they swarm it),  I've been throwing a slice in 2-3 times a week. 

Is it bad to feed them that much bread and  should I feed the bread as a treat like once a week (if that) or am I fine with what I'm currently doing? 

Thanks.


----------



## TNeal (Jul 21, 2007)

I think you are fine in what you are doing.  I used to feed mine lots of dogfood but I have found over the last year that much prefer veggies.  They love cooked carrotts and eat all of the apple cores I give them.  The moist dog food usually goes bad before it is eaten.

I think I'll try the bread too

Tom


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jul 21, 2007)

I take it you fed moistened dog food? The dog food that I feed is dry. I tried shreaded carrots, peas and a couple different kinds of fruit and they didn't seem to take much interest in it plus it got moldy after a couple days.


----------



## lychas (Jul 21, 2007)

i feed my lobster roaches carrot and rodent pellets, since we cant get dubias in aus i think lobbies are similar


----------



## bugmankeith (Jul 21, 2007)

I feed mine moistened cat food and white bread, they love the bread!


----------



## TalonAWD (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm bringing this back because this is the only thread on wheat bread. I too have found that my dubias rush to get wheat bread over anything else.

I have made a mix of dog food (Organic) oats, sweet banana chips and fish flakes and though it smells a little like bananas they are not interested.
So I wonder if I can somehow dry the bread than blend it into fine powder than add it to the mix.


----------



## xhexdx (Sep 13, 2009)

Try oranges.  They work wonders.


----------



## TalonAWD (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah i also have a slice of orange in there. Though some went to the orange, most ar on top of the piece of wheat bread. I'm drying bread right now to add to the "staple" mix.


----------



## spiderfield (Sep 14, 2009)

Try bananas too.  Mine seem to love them almost as much as the oranges.


----------



## whitewolf (Sep 14, 2009)

Glad I opened this I was wondering if oranges were ok for them.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Sep 14, 2009)

From what ive learned from some top notch breeders is that you wanna stay away from MOST of the things you guys are talking about feeding. although the roaches will for sure eat damn near anything you put in the tank with them it may not be appropriate for their health or the health of the animal you are feeding them to. oranges and fruits are awesome for most roaches and even may have a small factor in population growth in your colony. bananas are bad becuz they are high in potassium and theres something about potassium that is frowned upon in the reptile and invert world (to my knowledge). bread is high starch and grain and is of no nutritional value to any of the animals you'd feed it to...and your average dog/cat food wet or dry has probably 200 different things in it that may actually sterilize your colony over time including Garlic and Rosemary which are natural pesticides...plus all the preservatives they put in most types of animal food is really nothing you want to be feeding your animals. Also with water gel or crystals, your spending your money for nothing...go to walmart pick up the bottom part to a clay flower pot, get a plastic sippy cup with a push down spout, cut the spout off flesh with the lid of the sippy cup, fill it with water and tip it upside down in the pot base...it refills it self by gravity and the pot base is a surface that they can climb out of even if they slip and fall into the water (if you'd like pictures of said contraption msg me)...there NO drowning and youve just spent $2.99 on a reusable item. :-D

I personally use pure fish meal mixed with a durapro fish pellet that has a good source of both animal and vegetable protein, which they absolutely annihilate. I also feed fresh organic (dark) leafy greens like Collard, Mustard and Turnip greens.....as well as a small fruit of my choice for the day. Yes my roaches for the most part eat way better than i do, some would say i overdue it with the stuff they get but what the heck, my animals are my lively hood, im willing to do that for them.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 15, 2009)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> From what ive learned from some top notch breeders is that you wanna stay away from MOST of the things you guys are talking about feeding. although the roaches will for sure eat damn near anything you put in the tank with them it may not be appropriate for their health or the health of the animal you are feeding them to. oranges and fruits are awesome for most roaches and even may have a small factor in population growth in your colony. bananas are bad becuz they are high in potassium and theres something about potassium that is frowned upon in the reptile and invert world (to my knowledge). bread is high starch and grain and is of no nutritional value to any of the animals you'd feed it to...and your average dog/cat food wet or dry has probably 200 different things in it that may actually sterilize your colony over time including Garlic and Rosemary which are natural pesticides...plus all the preservatives they put in most types of animal food is really nothing you want to be feeding your animals. Also with water gel or crystals, your spending your money for nothing...go to walmart pick up the bottom part to a clay flower pot, get a plastic sippy cup with a push down spout, cut the spout off flesh with the lid of the sippy cup, fill it with water and tip it upside down in the pot base...it refills it self by gravity and the pot base is a surface that they can climb out of even if they slip and fall into the water (if you'd like pictures of said contraption msg me)...there NO drowning and youve just spent $2.99 on a reusable item. :-D
> 
> I personally use *pure fish meal* mixed with a durapro fish pellet that has a good source of both animal and vegetable protein, which they absolutely annihilate. I also feed fresh organic (dark) leafy greens like Collard, Mustard and Turnip greens.....as well as a small fruit of my choice for the day. Yes my roaches for the most part eat way better than i do, some would say i overdue it with the stuff they get but what the heck, my animals are my lively hood, im willing to do that for them.


Well said...Grasshopper.  
Here's a pic of an even cheaper version that will last forever and never drown your bugs.


----------

